# warum kein "html mail"?



## quidnovi (15. März 2004)

Hi leutz

Ich lese immer wieder dass man ein mail nicht in Html formatieren soll.
Trotz Suche hab' ich bis jetzt keine wirklich schlüssige Erklärung dafür gefunden.
Ich hab' mich ein bißchen umgehört, und das feedback der Befragten würden es sehr wohl begrüßen, wenn z.B.: Antwortmails das Layout ihtres Webauftrittes hätten, denn das würde den professionellen Auftritt unterstreichen. Bin auch dieser Meinung.
Also, warum sollte man mit Html formatierte mails die Empfänger verärgern?

Danke im voraus für Eure Antworten

mfg
gü


----------



## Sanic (15. März 2004)

Weil nicht jedes Mailprogramm HTML Anzeige überhaupt aktiviert hat?
Weil nicht jedes Mailprogramm die Tonnen von HTML Code ( im Gegensatz zu Nur-Text ) lesen will ?


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (15. März 2004)

Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass nur PHP-Fragen ins PHP-Forum gehören?  -> verschoben ins Forum Internet

Professionell gestaltete HTML-Mails sind bei Newslettern von Unternehmen mittlerweile durchaus üblich, weil sie die CI (Corporate Identity) am besten transportieren können und attraktiver zu lesen sind. Oft wird dem Empfänger freigestellt, ob er den Newsletter in der HTML- oder in der Plain-Text-Version erhalten möchte. 

Im normalen E-Mail-Verkehr ziehen viele das Plain-Text Format vor, ich gehöre dazu


----------



## Norbert Eder (15. März 2004)

Ich ziehe auch Plain-Text vor. Aber vermutlich kommt bald das Argument, dass HTML-Mails soviel Traffic verursachen .. nun ja .. hier sollten mal alle (die's verwenden), ganz schnell Kazaa und Konsorten abdrehen.

mfG
Nitro


----------



## quidnovi (16. März 2004)

sorry wegen der falschen Rubrik

Es stünde also einem Html generiertem Mail nüscht im Weg.

Dank für Eure Antworten. 
mfg
gü


----------



## JohannesR (16. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *Ich ziehe auch Plain-Text vor. Aber vermutlich kommt bald das Argument, dass HTML-Mails soviel Traffic verursachen .. nun ja .. hier sollten mal alle (die's verwenden), ganz schnell Kazaa und Konsorten abdrehen.
> 
> mfG
> Nitro *



Nein, nicht auf dem Client, auf dem Server! Du bekommst _nur_ eine Mail, über die Server laufen tausende! Da macht das schon was aus.
Allerdings ist das erstmal nicht mein Problem (auf der Arbeit schon, okay, aber nicht privat). Das eigentliche Problem an HTML-Mails ist, dass darin z.B. (J|Java|VB)Script ausgeführt werden können, die Schadroutinen ausführen können. Oder man kann Bilder einbauen, die dem Sender die existenz deiner Adresse mitteilen - ein garant für Spam aller art. Das Problem mit der Größe ist auch von relevanz, ich will mir mit ISDN auf jeden fall keine 400k Bilder herunterladen, nur damit ich meine E-Mails lesen kann.

Ausserdem sind Mails dazu da, um Informationen zu verschicken/empfangen, und nicht um irgendwelche wahnsinnigen Webseiten zu verschicken! 

Johannes


----------

